# Mr. Emu Tutorials: Nvu Problem Solving Helpline *Web Design*



## Lenny (Jun 14, 2008)

Nvu - The Complete Web Authoring System for Linux, Macintosh and Windows

I've set this thread up so that people who have problems with Nvu can ask how to solve them, rather than asking in tutorial threads.

Ask anything - how to install it, how to run it, how to make a new document, how to view the code.

_Anything except HTML/CSS/JS/etc questions - those will be covered in the tutorials._ If it's really urgent and I'm online, PM me.

---

Could I ask a Sup Mod to Sticky this, please?


----------

